
Practical Unix Manuals - mdoc: structure, style, and composition - tbirdz
http://manpages.bsd.lv/
======
dozzie
I would rather write POD and convert it to ROFF (and commit the outcome to the
repository, since not everybody needs a Perl installation) than write directly
in ROFF, no matter what macro package to use.

But I actually like the initiative. I see far too little man pages for new
projects lately, and ROFF is not that difficult to learn and use.

